# New York Knicks Pursuing Jamal Crawford



## 29380

> One day after reaching a surprising agreement with center Tyson Chandler, the New York Knicks are attempting to acquire another notable free agent. The Knicks are zeroing in on Jamal Crawford and trying to add the veteran shooting guard through a sign-and-trade, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> The Knicks contacted Crawford’s camp on Friday and are trying to sell him on the situation. Crawford would have to take a significant pay cut to join the Knicks, but sources say he’s open to the idea.
> 
> New York is over the cap and has no exception money. They also have few trade assets to offer. If the Hawks were willing to do a sign-and-trade with New York built around Renaldo Balkman’s $1.67 million deal, Bill Walker’s $916,000 deal and Toney Douglas’ $1.145 million deal, the Knicks would be sending out $3.73 million in salaries. The new collective bargaining agreement would allow New York to take back 150 percent plus or minus $100,000, which would give Crawford a starting salary of $5.6 million.
> 
> Last season, Crawford averaged 14.2 points for the Atlanta Hawks. In 2010, Crawford won the NBA’s Sixth Man of the Year award. Mike Woodson, who is now an assistant coach with the Knicks, coached Crawford in Atlanta and the two are still very close.
> 
> The Knicks are doing whatever they can to surround Carmelo Anthony and Amar’e Stoudemire with talent. The addition of Chandler was a start and they’d love to add Crawford to their core as well.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/new-york-knicks-pursuing-jamal-crawford/



> #Knicks reached out to @JCrossover today to gauge interest, sources confirm to Newsday. @AlexKennedyNBA reported it earlier.


http://twitter.com/#!/alanhahn


----------



## FSH

> johnhollinger John Hollinger
> Calm down NYC. Any sign-and-trade for Crawford puts the Hawks in the luxury tax. Non-starter.


And really Crawford playing PG? No thanks


----------



## 29380

*Knicks won't include Douglas in deal for Crawford: source*



> The Knicks, Hawks and Warriors were in talks Sunday on a three-team sign-and-trade deal with Atlanta and Golden State that would bring combo guard Jamal Crawford back to the club, according to an NBA source.
> 
> Although a source thought it had a better than 50-50 chance of happening, one person familiar with the Knicks thinking said they will not include guard Toney Douglas, a native of Atlanta, in a Crawford package, which would seem to lower the chances of this going down.
> 
> Crawford is one of the top free agents available but the market hasn't been strong for him. The Knicks have offered Crawford their $2.5 million mini exception which he has rejected. Crawford prefers a sign-and-trade so he can make upwards of $5 million per season.
> 
> Agent Andy Miller told the Indy Star Crawford is still considering the Pacers.
> 
> One person familiar with the Knicks thinking said Douglas is the club's starting point guard and they don't want to give him up in this scenario for Crawford. It is possible the Knicks are also being used to drive Crawford's market value up elsewhere.
> 
> Meanwhile the Knicks announced the signing today of another Hawks guard Mike Bibby and view him as Douglas' backup.
> 
> The Knicks traded Crawford three years ago to create cap room for 2010 but was a favorite of coach Mike D'Antoni's. Crawford has tweeted his interest in the Knicks this morning.


----------



## 29380

> Hearing that a Knicks official met with Jamal Crawford today in Seattle. Want him to take 2.5 million exception


http://twitter.com/#!/FisolaNYDN


----------



## Diable

I just can't see Jamal doing that. He has to at least get the new MLE from someone.


----------



## ChosenFEW

jamal has been tweeting and retweeting a bunch of msgs about the knicks so far.


I wouldn't mind having him on the team. Im not sold on toney for a full season.


----------



## Truknicksfan

I'd take Jamal only if he is coming off the bench. Can't have him on the court with melo and stat (not enough basketballs on the court to add a chucker lol) He would improve our second unit big time though.

I don't know if he'd take such a pay cut though. And the Knicks shouldn't trade Tony for him.


----------



## 29380

> #Knicks move to @ShawneWill3 as @JCrossover eliminates taking $2.5M room exception to come to NY. Crawford to choose either POR or SAC.


alanhahn


----------



## Floods

Was a bad idea anyway. Any spare assets the Knicks have should be put toward another big.


----------



## TheAnswer

Didn't expect him to take the 2.5 exception either. Gonna be interesting to see how Douglas does as a full time starter.


----------

